# Help me find a turkey food



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi friends! I won't go into all the details about Bogey's food issues since a lot of you already know the back story, but we are have finally found a protein that he seems to tolerate and like: turkey. This is great news! He does well on the Dick Van Patten turkey, cranberry and oatmeal treats, so the vet would like to try to slowly switch him to a turkey-based food.

The only problem is that we can't seem to find one. So I need your help! I told her if anyone could find one it would be the GRFers. Can you help me? 

Turkey must be the only protein - chicken, lamb, duck mixes won't work. 

Other notes: he can tolerate dairy, oatmeal, peanut butter, potato, pumpkin, blueberries, cranberries. Not too sure about rice or barley, but if we could find a turkey based anything I would be willing to try it.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

ProPlan Selects Turkey & Barley formula.
This is what Fisher is on right now and I'm switching the puppy to it too. I threw the bag away so I'm not sure of the exact ingredients but so far so good. It is a good food. Available at PetSmart & Petco.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> ProPlan Selects Turkey & Barley formula.
> This is what Fisher is on right now and I'm switching the puppy to it too. I threw the bag away so I'm not sure of the exact ingredients but so far so good. It is a good food. Available at PetSmart & Petco.


This has chicken meal in it so that would be a no go.

Nature's variety also has a turkey formula but it is a duck mix.

Eukanuba is another with a turkey formula but it too has chicken and fish meal in it.

I can't think of any that have just turkey-sorry.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to say Pro Plan selects also... it does have some chicken meal in it, but is mostly turkey. It is the only food Layla can eat, probably because it has such a high fiber content (the highest I have seen).


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Very often the foods listed as "turkey" also have chicken and other meats too. Here is one that I found that you can order and have shipped to you:

Nature's Recipe Turkey:
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...id=TD4QHUWEKCG79NG50N8177CPCTNH72A5&dept_id=1

Good luck!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Honest Kitchen "Embark" has turkey as its sole meat protein source. "Keen" is also turkey based. HK also have a formula called "Preference which is just veggies, fruit, vitamins and minerals to which you add your own meat (you could add turkey). Check out www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for these suggestions. I've never fed Honest Kitchen and don't know much about that, but it looks great because they offer a grain-free option. I will have to send these two to the vet and see what she thinks. 

I am also looking at the Nature's Recipe. Does anyone feed this?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats funny! The only thing I can think off the top my head its Mountain dog food. Its raw not sure if thats an avenue you are willing to try but I know they make a turkey formula.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I was going to suggest The Honest Kitchen too. Most turkey based kibbles that I know of have chicken or duck meal as a secondary meat source. Can't think of any with only turkey. 

THK is dehydrated raw food... basically you add warm water and let it thicken to almost oatmeal like consistency. I feed it to mine for breakfast.. they love it. It can definitely be quite expensive especially if you are feeding a diet of only THK. The non-grain free formulas usually run $10-20 cheaper per box than the grain free formulas, and they only use better quality grains so you may want to start there and see if that works before trying the grain free.

Good luck... food/allergy troubles can be such a PITA...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Can your boy handle fish?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE Honest Kitchen. I use it as a topping for ours. With four, it's too pricey for me to feed full time, but if kibble prices keep jumping, it might be a push pretty soon!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

They are not great and you would probably have trouble finding them. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2329&cat=all 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1834&cat=all 
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1138&cat=all



The only other thing I can think of is the Natural Balance Vegitarian food. I would never reccomend it just because dogs should eat meat but sometimes.... You could add either fresh turkey or 95% turkey Wellness canned food. An idea but I agree there is not a lot of all tukey foods out there? Good luck. http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/Vegetarian.html

I have not used Natures Recipie before.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

We keep Honest Kitchen on hand here all the time. It is more expensive to feed than kibble but I can tell you what I do to make it stretch further. A 10 lb box will hydrate to make about 43 cups of fresh food. Pippa is on diet at the moment but should be 69-70 lbs and to maintain that weight I need to feed her 2 1/4 cups of Honest Kitchen food per day if that is the sole source of calories. A 10lb box will feed her for 3 weeks if I do not add anything else to it. However, the great thing about Honest Kitchen is for each dry measured cup you are able to add 1/2 cup to 1 cup of your own ingredients. If I am adding my own ingredients to a meal I will cut the HK down to 1/2 cup - 3/4 cup and add a cooked or raw egg, sardines, left over meat, etc. You could stock up on turkey when it's on sale and then cook it up, freeze and use to supplement the HK. Our grocery store sells frozen turkeys for $0.99 per pound sometimes. If you supplement adding some of your own fresh food you can make it go a lot further. The best part about Honest Kitchen is it is made with all human quality ingredients, some of which are organic and its made in a human food processing plant. The finished recipes are actually taste tested by humans! The Honest Kitchen is on the Whole Dog Journals list of approved foods every year. I also feed raw and that could be an option too as was already suggested. You could do a mix of HK and raw. Good luck and let us know what your vet says.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I found the Nature's Recipe at PetCo, so I bought a 5 lb. bag. It felt great to buy something that wasn't a Rx for a change! So far I'm just mixing 1/4 c. or less in with his regular food. Going to work it in slowly and see how it works. 

Keep all fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Sojos has a turkey grain free,it's like The Honest Kitchen food. You can get free shipping on all Sojos food. Here is the web site www.sojos.com


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Being newer to the forum, not quite sure about Bogey's health issues, but sounds as if a consult with a veterinary nutritionist for a homemade diet might be a worthwhile option.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but to those that feed Honest Kitchen, are their formulas nutritionally balanced or is any supplementation needed (besides meat where called for)?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Garfield said:


> Being newer to the forum, not quite sure about Bogey's health issues, but sounds as if a consult with a veterinary nutritionist for a homemade diet might be a worthwhile option.


Thanks, Garfield. This is what our vet recommended we start with. But we are keeping all options opened.

We decided to try the Nature's Recipe. It is at PetCo, so we could get it last night. So far, so good. 

Those of you who are familiar with this food and/or its ingredients, what do you think about it? The ingredients are listed in a previous post on this thread.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ash said:


> Can your boy handle fish?


Nope!  He's been on a soy-based diet since February.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I lied. The ingredients are right here:

Nature's Recipe Farmstand Selects delivers great taste naturally, without artificial preservatives, colors or flavors:

* All Natural Ingredients
* No dairy products or soy
* No added sugars
* No by products or fillers
* No artificial Preservatives. 

*Ingredients:*
Turkey, turkey meal, ground rice, barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols),oatmeal, potato protein, cranberriers, apples, peas, carrots, animal digest, tomato pomace, sodium tripolyphosphate, flax see, potassium chloride, salt, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, D-calcium pantothenatie, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supllement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement) minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, maganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), yucca schidigera, choline chloride, rosemary extract.  *

Guaranteed Analysis %:
*Crude Protein (min) 25 
Crude Fat (min) 13 
Moisture (max) 10 
Crude Fiber (max) 4 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids (max) 2 
Calcium (min) 1 
Phosphorous (min) 0.8 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.25


----------

